# Ausgaben in offnes Chat Fesnter machen



## xGJox (26. Sep 2011)

Hallo,

Wie die überschrift schon sagt, möchte ich ausgaben in ein Fenster machen. Dabei handelt es sich um Chat Fenster, wie z.b. ICQ, MSN ect. Mit anderen Worten ich möchte einen Bot schreiben. Leider habe ich keine anhung wie ich das Fenster auswähle und in der entsprechenden schreib box die Ausgabe mache.

DAnke für eure Hilfe


----------



## Noctarius (26. Sep 2011)

Hääää?
Fenster erstellen, Textbox drauf, reinschreiben...


----------



## xGJox (26. Sep 2011)

ich will in ein bereits geöffnetes Chat Fenster schreiben.


----------



## ARadauer (26. Sep 2011)

Ich hab sowas mit der Robot Klasse realisiert. Im Grunde simulierst Klicks und Tastatur eingaben


----------



## xGJox (26. Sep 2011)

Danke  werde ich gleich mal versuchen.

Falls es bei mir nicht klappen sollte, hast du da ein kleines Beispiel?


----------



## xGJox (27. Sep 2011)

Hat super geklappt danke


----------

